# The Florida Fisherman ll @ her very best



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

On July 4, 1776, our Continental Congress adopted the Declaration on Independence; the birth of American independence; the birth of freedom! 'We are America' We are FREE!

For the avid sportsman/woman there is no better place than the decks of the Florida Fisherman ll, out of Hubbard's Marina, to celebrate our freedom. Open wide John's Pass Bridge; we are on a mission, a mission to catch fish:
So long Madeira Beach, Florida. Next stop snapper land:

Let's troll for kings on the way out:

One very good thing about Florida fishing, as one season closes; another begins. Mr. Michael Fierro celebrates the opening of a five month gag grouper season:


Next month, a long amber jack season opens. Mr. Robert Jones vented and released this trophy. See you next month:

Ever see a tuna after a shark attack. It's not pretty:

The gags are even biting at night. This is going to be a great season:

We are fishing the full moon period; the mangrove snapper are on fire and they are big!


Captain Garett (L) & first mate Will, look over the Florida's huge fish box stuffed full of mangrove snapper:


We may not have fire works 100 miles off Madeira Beach, but we can still celebrate the fourth of July with the best burgers imaginable:

OK! Time to go to work:




Let's check out the red grouper & scamp:




Looks like it's time for some serious American red fishing:

Talk about impressive:

The pride of the Gulf, the American red snapper:











Mr. Pham can catch a lot more than scamp grouper and mangrove snapper:

Talk about serious snapper fishing. Many have already limited out, and that's a two day limit:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Mr. Philipp Mehlenbacher, fishing out of Winter Garden, Florida, can't believe what he is seeing:

None of us can; the deck of the Florida Fisherman is red with snapper:


Mr. Ray Summeraur traveled from Marietta, Georgia for this fight:

Finally! It was worth every mile:

We watch in amazement as our sun dives into the warm, crystal clear, tropical water. Priceless!

First a hot shower, followed by the best Lasagna dinner in the entire universe, and then our air conditioned bunks.
What a way to celebrate freedom...'We are America!'
Let's check out our 'mountain' of fish; see who won the jack pots, and count 
the days until we can do it all over again.





(sorry no video this time. Camera malfunction)
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is a picture I neglected to include in my report. We have never seen a fish like this on the Florida before. 
I know what it is. Do you?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Harbison said:


> Here is a picture I neglected to include in my report. We have never seen a fish like this on the Florida before. I know what it is. Do you? http://s644.photobucket.com/user/harbisonphoto/media/July 3-9-2015/163_zpsvkx91eki.jpg.html


 Looks like a silk snapper, I've caught them in the Bahamas.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man oh man ohh man ohhh man!!!! Great pics and trip again brother!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report!

Silk Snapper


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Will, fist mate on the Florida, identified it as a yellow eye snapper. I have found that many fish have different names. Bob


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

another monster post. How can I get in on one of these. Whats the address to the marina. I want to map it and see how far it is from my house.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

oh myyyyyy is all i can say!
Thanks for sharing in these spectacular trips.
catch 'em up Sir.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report as usual Mr Bob !


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys so very much. 
Hubbard's Marina 
170 John's Pass Boardwalk
Madeira Beach, Fl 33708-2025
http://www.hubbardsmarina.com/
Contac person:
Dylan Hubbard (727) 393-1947 ext 306


----------

